# Male Malt in Porterville, CA animal control



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15673488

He's on petfinder - I just happened across his listing  They say in his petfinder post that he's a great guy. 

I'm in the Sacramento area which is kind of a long drive.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm about 45 min from porterville, I can get him on monday, if nobody else can get to him before then. Is there a foster home that would be available for him? Is this a kill shelter?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know the shelter and its circumstances, except from looking at petfinder--where they have pages and pages of dogs listed. An awful lot for a small city.  

I looked at their listings initially because there's a purebred mini schnauzer (another of my favorite breeds). Then I saw the Malt, "Butch." What a name for a little white fluff! :biggrin: 

I retired this fall and I'm going through ups and downs about whether to get another dog to fill the space left by my Malt who died on Saturday. But if the circumstances are critical, I'm sure I can find a way to take care of a dog for a while until there's a permanent home.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I sure hope you are able to get him Stacey. He really needs a good grooming huh? 

I love what the description reads.........." Great Dog" Aren't all Maltese?

Good Luck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my gosh. :shocked: Could they spare the description? Tells me they have no clue about that poor boy. :bysmilie: I really hope someone can pick him up today or over the weekend so that he can get out of that shelter ASAP. Probably all he needs is a good grooming.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I wish i could get him out sooner but I have a dog show this weekend.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I will call later today and see how things stand. I have a couple of things I absolutely have to finish doing this morning. But then I'll see what I can do. Fingers, toes and paws crossed for him!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope you can get him out Stacy and AMA can take him as a rescue if you are willing to foster him. Since you are an AMA member you wont need to fill out a foster form. Just be careful that you keep him isolated until you can get him vet checked. We are getting so many dogs out of the California A.C's with too many bugs, like giarrdia, and ringworm. It would be great if you can help. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I echo the health concerns, especially due to experience with giardia from that general area.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've called and left a voice mail and sent an email to the address provided, so we'll see if they get back to me. If anyone else can get through, that would be great! I can pick him up, take him to the vet, get him cleaned up and can transport him to an available foster home, but I am unable to keep him here, I wish I could!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Stacy, I called the shelter and just tried to send you an email, but I got a message that your inbox is full.

I sent the information to Edie--maybe she can forward it to you if I don't hear from you shortly. I've got to run --


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Feb 5 2010, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882180


> Stacy, I called the shelter and just tried to send you an email, but I got a message that your inbox is full.
> 
> I sent the information to Edie--maybe she can forward it to you if I don't hear from you shortly. I've got to run --[/B]



it's not full now, can you send it?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Done!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's out of the shelter and safe now. Will post more information about him before long.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:goodpost: He's out of the shelter and safe now. Will post more information about him before long. 
Good job everyone!
Another sweet baby saved.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A huge thanks for getting this sweet boy out. You need to share the whole story. Look forward to seeing pics of him too. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So relieved to hear it!!! THANKS!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh wonderful news! Definitely looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: can't wait to hear about him :chili: :chili:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's been an exhausting couple of days, but I hope to post more tomorrow.  He is very sweet :wub: and moves to fast for my camera! He looks (and smells) much better today but ... do they make tail wigs for dogs?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A quiet moment at last. You can't see his macho blue denim underpants. :biggrin: 

[attachment=61612SCN0318.JPG]


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

AWE HE IS TO CUTE......


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks so sweet :wub: :wub: :wub: Again thank you so very much for getting him out of there. We'll be awaiting updates. :grouphug: OMG I just went back to the Petfinder post of Butch's photo. He looks amazing next to that. Wow!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He looks so sweet and calm! Thank you to everyone who helped get him out! :aktion033:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

We have to have the BEFORE and AFTER shots!



[attachment=61631:CA1494_1...488_1_pn.jpg][attachment=61632ost_163...65619663.
jpg]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a sweet boy!

I am so happy you were able to get him out and he's home with you now!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a sweet boy!

I am so happy you were able to get him out and he's home with you now!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

We'll be going to the vet's this afternoon to get a thorough exam and a rabies shot and a bit of maintenance.  

I don't even know that he needs the belly band, except that he is quite a climber! At one point he was so quiet that I thought he was settling down in the bathroom. Noooo, he had climbed out and was looking for company!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for getting him out. :aktion033: He looks like such a sweet boy! :wub: Love to see more pictures and hear about his progress.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I wanted to add that it was the city animal services that was largely responsible for the difference between "before" and "after." 

The little dog had been roaming a neighborhood as a stray for a while, and people became concerned about him. Someone took him in as a "foster" but then "Butch" hiked his leg agains the wall in her house, so she gave him back to the shelter. 

It was the animal shelter that had his infected ears cleaned and treated by a veterinarian and all the awful dirty mats cut off. They vaccinated him for DHLPP and bordatella. Unlike many shelters, they are able to keep the dogs separated in individual kennel runs, so he was even safer. The animal control officer and staff really seemed to care for the dogs even though there are so very, very many that come into shelters in that part of the state.  

But "Butch' had been there about a month, and the officer said he had even been there too long. Unfortunately they do sometimes have to euthanize for space. And nobody was "knocking down their door" to come adopt him.  

There was some really bad traffic along the way, and I only got to the shelter a few minutes before it closed. The officer was so impressed with the efforts and long distance trip that he waived the adoption and neuter deposit.  

I gave him a bath in mild shampoo before that picture.  Other than that, my hat is off to the animal care staff and volunteers for doing the best that they can for "Butch" and the other dogs. 

The AC officer is a strapping young man with quite a sense of humor; he said he was the one who named this dog "Butch"--he said he figured he needed a macho name. :biggrin: 

Butch went to my vet today. She thought that he needed another course of ear medicines. He also has a digestive upset but hopefully it will resolve soon. Everything else seems good so far. 

Everybody keep their fingers crossed for him. I've found out he is quite a climber and he went over a 3 foot barricade and was running around with my other dogs before I could catch him! :shocked: Charles the Chihuahua shadowed him, but neither showed any signs of aggression. I just have to be extra sure to keep him away from the wild and crazy Muneca who has an incredible bark but apparently no bite at all. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!!! Where have I been?? :blink: 

Good job, ladies!!! So is Butch an AMA foster?? Welcome aboard the AMA train little dude!! :chili: 
You're in for a wonderful ride. And with that awesome Foster Mom, of yours, it will only get better.

Gosh, he's cute. What a lover ~ :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

In the eyes of the law, it appears that he's mine ... :faint: at least for now. There's a hitch I will PM you about.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a great effort on the part of everyone in getting this baby out. Here's to a wonderful new life.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Bravo to the animal shelter! :smilie_daumenpos: How sad that he was there for a month! I'm so glad he's home with you and getting the love and care he deserves!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

At least he was in a shelter that actually took care of him. Kudos to the AC officer and to the shelter after all the horror stories we've heard in others. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone who helped this little guy.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

How are things going with this boy??


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I took him to the vet, got his vaccinations updated, got more ointment for his ears which are not too bad, but not 100 percent cured yet. Digestion is getting better.  He's been a very good boy, and may actually have been paper trained before or is a very fast learner. My Spunky used pads in the bathroom, and Butch has now, too!  

He seems to be settling in, and is a little less barky when he can't be near me, but I'm still keeping him separated from my other dogs--or trying to. It is a challenge setting up barricades he won't be able to get over. :biggrin: 

He's very sweet :wub: but I'm trying not to get tooooo attached to him until I make sure his former owners are not still around and wanting him back.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Feb 10 2010, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884180


> I took him to the vet, got his vaccinations updated, got more ointment for his ears which are not too bad, but not 100 percent cured yet. Digestion is getting better.  He's been a very good boy, and may actually have been paper trained before or is a very fast learner. My Spunky used pads in the bathroom, and Butch has now, too!
> 
> He seems to be settling in, and is a little less barky when he can't be near me, ut I'm still keeping him separated from my other dogs--or trying to. It is a challenge setting up barricades he won't be able to get over. :biggrin:
> 
> He's very sweet :wub: but I'm trying not to get tooooo attached to him until I make sure his former owners are not still around and wanting him back.[/B]


 Since you adopted him, he would be yours, unless you feel inclined to return him to the previous owners. Since they didnt send in the registration for the micro chip and then proceeded to lose him, I would have second thoughts about them getting him back. Guess you would have to assess the situation, if it comes to that. JMO


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

BRAVO on the fast work of springing him from the "joint". He is one lucky little guy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:smheat: The microchip company says that someone got ahold of the people listed as his owners and the company was told it is okay to "transfer" the chip registration. I was told his approximate birth date and his name with the registry. But he doesn't seem to respond to that name any better than to "Poochie." :biggrin:

So we'll probably never know how it all happened, but I'm relieved they aren't asking for him back! :smheat:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Feb 10 2010, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884395


> :smheat: The microchip company says that someone got ahold of the people listed as his owners and the company was told it is okay to "transfer" the chip registration. I was told his approximate birth date and his name with the registry. But he doesn't seem to respond to that name any better than to "Poochie." :biggrin:
> 
> So we'll probably never know how it all happened, but I'm relieved they aren't asking for him back! :smheat:[/B]



So happy for him and you and think he was meant to "find " you. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Feb 10 2010, 11:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884399


> QUOTE (mss @ Feb 10 2010, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884395





> :smheat: The microchip company says that someone got ahold of the people listed as his owners and the company was told it is okay to "transfer" the chip registration. I was told his approximate birth date and his name with the registry. But he doesn't seem to respond to that name any better than to "Poochie." :biggrin:
> 
> So we'll probably never know how it all happened, but I'm relieved they aren't asking for him back! :smheat:[/B]



So happy for him and you and think he was meant to "find " you. Hugs,Edie
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree. Look at what a change this boy is having. Maybe the former owners are really thinking about what's best for him by releasing the registration. What was his name? Thanks again for giving this boy a new life. :hugging:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know how it was spelled, but it was pronounced "Chewie". I think that's why he responded so well to "Poochie". :biggrin: I like calling him "Poochie," but maybe he deserves something more distinctive. I am open to suggestions. Maybe something with a similar vowel? Huey, Dewey, Louie? :biggrin:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Feb 12 2010, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884908


> I don't know how it was spelled, but it was pronounced "Chewie". I think that's why he responded so well to "Poochie". :biggrin: I like calling him "Poochie," but maybe he deserves something more distinctive. I am open to suggestions. Maybe something with a similar vowel? Huey, Dewey, Louie? :biggrin:[/B]



I like Louie, but you could use any name with the" ie" sound on the end.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now reading this and thrilled for all that happened to get to this happy ending. Way to go and big hugs to that boy. He's really a cute little guy. Sounds like one of those meant to be things to me. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Some people have named their dogs Chewie like Chewbaca in Star Wars and also because they chew things...it's kind of cute! But Poochie is fine too. I always use nicknames anyway for Tyler so why not Poochie


----------

